

Is It Nude? (SFW – Nudity Detection Bot) - doppenhe
https://isitnude.com

======
jeffbax
You should partner with online dating applications, and have all images sent
from men to women run through this first.

Sr. Dick Detection Specialist will look pretty interesting on LinkedIn.

------
ravimik
"Nip Alert was a terrible app idea!"

